# Just when you think you've seen it all...



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Slab leak on hot side. NO EVIDENCE OF WATER ANYWHERE. determined the home was built before sleeves were required by code (1984). Knew it was on the hot side because when you turn off the gate valve at WH the water meter stopped. 

hot water, over a period of 2 months, under pressure, eroded the softened pvc, bored a hole, and went peacefully down the drain! A one in a million shot!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Good find!!

That could be a hard one to find...meter spinning on hot side and the sound of water going down the drain at the same time. I like it!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice catch, how did you find the location?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm impressed very good find two thumbs up. :thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, never seen that before, thanks for showing. Also, could be a contamination problem?


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

By the way, no ground-level cleanout on this home.....had a sonic leak locator pinpoint the leak. dug it up, and found this honey!

Total


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you use the leak detector? Or someone else? I have one, but have never used it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

good find!! i've had the same type of job but with an outside french drain. 






paul


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

it should have a 12" vertical speration from the soil pipe


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So did ya run down and buy a Power Ball Ticket....:laughing:

As long as you're catching that 1 : 1,000,000 stuff ya might as well...


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, never seen that before


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I had one like that 2 years ago. A cold galvo line leaked and was next to the kitchen drain. The drain was cast iron and the bottom had rotted out. The leak went for several months before the drain backed up and the leak pushed the waste up and out of the kitchen sink. By the time they got the water off it had flooded most of the house with black water.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Redwood said:


> So did ya run down and buy a Power Ball Ticket....:laughing:
> 
> As long as you're catching that 1 : 1,000,000 stuff ya might as well...


In Alabama powerball is evil! How dare we better our schools and improve the overall quality of life just to GAMBLE?!?!?!?! Don't you know the Bible says gamblin' is a SIN!!!!! We'd rather shut down schools and continue to support crooked politicians than allow the DEVIL into our state! Damn Right!(some serious sarcasm here, in case you couldn't pick up on my tone of voice)

Total


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Foosball is da devil! Vickey Valcor is da devil!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

THERE ARE SCHOOLS IN aLABAMA?:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well done on finding this.:thumbsup:


----------

